# What A Start To The Long Weekend



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (31/1/14)

Sho so we left this morning me and my FAM on our way to pine lake. And half way down the line. Won't we start having over heating problems . so driving 10km at 80 km an hr stopping. For 15 min to let the engine cool Down. And we finally arrived ..

On the road since 7am. And. Only got here at 5 what should have been a 4 hr trip turned into a nightmare 

To make maters worse the last 4 hrs of the trip I had the. Duece just waiting to xplode out of me .. Not one to use. Public toilets at garage stops I kept it in and. All I can say is this resort needs a new. Toilet lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

At least you got there. Now you can doubly enjoy. Hope you get the car and the toilet fixed.


----------

